# New.



## 335289 (Nov 28, 2018)

Testing. Is my mic on?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Copy, rubber mouse.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

IronHamster said:


> *Testing. Is my mic on?*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


*Loud and clear!*


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

In the back making out with my wife but we hear you


----------

